# Les Paul Custom Appreciation Thread



## Steinmetzify (Sep 29, 2015)

I know this is FAR from the official guitar of SSO, but I also know that we have a ton here and the guys that have them love them, so show em off.

My '89 in ebony...Painkiller bridge and Alnico Pro II neck:



Untitled by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


Untitled by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr

It can honestly do anything, but it seems to me to sound best in drop C doing slow doomy ..... 

There's something really satisfying about a 30 year old guitar slamming out dirty ....in riffs at that speed...you can hear every note and the thing just sings. It sounds gritty and dirty and filthy. I can't believe I thought about selling it. It stays. I don't play it all the time but when I do I always enjoy the whole thing...the weight, the neck, and the tones. It's just a beast. I don't know that I could find a newer one that would play or sound this good to my ears. 

I got distracted the last few months speed picking and using 8 strings and baritones, but I threw on a slow drum track tonight and chugged some sludge, and it made me realize how much I love this guitar....so show me yours, and tell me what you dig about it.

Feel free to throw in other LPs and clips and pics and what not.

*MODS, I SEARCHED BUT DIDN'T FIND A THREAD FOR THIS; IF IT NEEDS TO BE COMBINED THEN RIGHT ON AND MY APOLOGIES.*


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 29, 2015)

82 LPC . Being a big Tool Fan I eventually got the GAS and bought this one. This was my 1st Les Paul. Eventually sold it in 2009/10 after being laid off.









Recently caught the urge again to own a Les Paul, Came across this '96 Catalina. 









Then also stumbled across this all silver '83, instantly fell in love with it. All 3 of these are heavy 10lb tanks. The silver one is the best of the batch, it has a thinner neck and just plays smoother and has great "chimey" clarity.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah! Ebony LPC is the classiest of designs. Mine is a 68 CA from 2002, a great sounding guitar with a lot of rock 'n roll vibe. All the finish quirks and a couple of larger issues (now rectified) have luckily removed any hesitation or unnecessary precaution on my part, to really let it go.. Very satisfied now.

Here it is stock:






I like a modern Custom look better, so
















E: F Google..


----------



## Louis Cypher (Sep 29, 2015)

1b4n3z said:


>



This to me is the perfect look for an LPC. I have had GAS for one for ages


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 29, 2015)

Badass stuff guys....Mike, I LOVE that silver one as I told you in the thread...that's just a really cool original look and I dig it. 

1b4...I'm now jonesing. I need top hats and pointers. Searching online. Thanks for the GAS and the pics!


----------



## feraledge (Sep 29, 2015)

I appreciate LP Customs, I just wouldn't buy one personally. They are some sexy looking guitars, but I have to admit that those uncovered pickups just look amazing to me in an LP.


----------



## Rizzo (Sep 29, 2015)

Currently GASing for the Epiphone version.
Hey, bear a poor man's GAS.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Sep 29, 2015)

Louis Cypher said:


> This to me is the perfect look for an LPC. I have had GAS for one for ages



Thanks, I think so too.. Those knobs and pickups went through two other LPC's until they found home on this one. You see, it's about choosing the right pickup set (or some knobs) and trying different guitars until they fit 

Steinmetzify - Try Philadelphia Luthier Tools for some nice quality stuff like this!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 29, 2015)

On it man, thanks!


----------



## loganflynn294 (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh man you guys have some awesome Customs! Here's my contribution, my 2014 Custom Figured Top....

















With her sister...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 29, 2015)

NOICE man! Thanks for posting!


----------



## absolutorigin (Sep 29, 2015)

The Les Paul Custom is still probably my favorite guitar of all time. I love them! I want a black one and white one so bad. Here is my contribution. 2014 benchmark in Fire Tiger.


----------



## Humbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

This is my "Chambered Reissue" R7...a super comfortable 7lbs. 11oz. of crush! Absolutely love this thing...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 29, 2015)

Dude. Bad ASS on an 8 lb Custom! Mine is closer to 11 lol! Looks sick too, nice score!

Abs, that tiger is DOOOOOOPE!


----------



## mietschie (Sep 30, 2015)

My 2011 LPC. Simply love it to death and I would never ever sell it.
Painkiller in the bridge postion and Emerald in the neck. Tuned to drop A#.
It's just a growling beast 
















Cheers


----------



## feraledge (Sep 30, 2015)

^ I take back my comment about open coils and am forced to rethink my position on black and gold. That is hot.


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 30, 2015)

Were it not for the weight, 50's style neck and gold hardware, I'd love me a LPC.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 30, 2015)

In my dreams...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 30, 2015)

mietschie said:


> My 2011 LPC. Simply love it to death and I would never ever sell it.
> Painkiller in the bridge postion and Emerald in the neck. Tuned to drop A#.
> It's just a growling beast



Dude, got a PK in mine too...tell me that's not THE perfect blend of aggression and articulate for this guitar...


----------



## mietschie (Oct 1, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Dude, got a PK in mine too...tell me that's not THE perfect blend of aggression and articulate for this guitar...



It absolutely is. The painkiller is aggressive and perfectly controls the massive low end growl which the gibson has plenty of. Perfect choice for me.


----------



## p4vl (Oct 3, 2015)

Personally, the thought of a black LPC with white binding and all Nickel hardware kinda makes my heart skip. Gold is nice but Nickel and Black is WHOA.


----------



## Kapee (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh boy, i have huge GAS for black LPC. Seriously considering to trade my '92 Jackson USA Surfcaster for one. HGGGNNNNNGH (Sound of sudden discharge of accumulated musical excitement)


----------



## mietschie (Oct 4, 2015)

Keep em coming guys, I know there must be more hidden gems...


----------



## will_shred (Oct 4, 2015)

The LPC is probably my favorite guitar of all time, I hope to own one someday. Though one thing that I just cannot, for the life of me understand. Why do so many have excess resin around the headstock inlays? It seems like on a $4k guitar known for being one of the best instruments money can buy, they would at least take the time to do the inlays cleanly.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Oct 4, 2015)

That's right - the inlay work is quite funny really 







I think it's the nitro finish or something, inlays are clearly sinking into the headstock


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 4, 2015)

Same on mine, you can see it in the OP. 

I dig it though...wouldn't look right on an almost 30 yr old guitar if it looked brand new.

Mine is with a buddy that's the best tech in my area...getting a set up for drop C, new knobs and bridge. Should be back Wednesday, stoked to have it play better than it ever has. Decided it's a keeper.


----------



## MatthewK (Oct 4, 2015)

I want a LPC super bad. I'm curious though, for those that have them (especially the more recent ones since they started making them in the actual custom shop), is there any notable difference between them and a standard Gibson USA Les Paul other than the obvious aesthetics?


----------



## jc986 (Oct 4, 2015)

MatthewK said:


> I want a LPC super bad. I'm curious though, for those that have them (especially the more recent ones since they started making them in the actual custom shop), is there any notable difference between them and a standard Gibson USA Les Paul other than the obvious aesthetics?



Traditionally the Customs have ebony fretboards where the Standards have rosewood boards.


----------



## loganflynn294 (Oct 5, 2015)

MatthewK said:


> I want a LPC super bad. I'm curious though, for those that have them (especially the more recent ones since they started making them in the actual custom shop), is there any notable difference between them and a standard Gibson USA Les Paul other than the obvious aesthetics?



While I love my Bill Kelliher Les Paul (basically a Les Paul Standard with a few mods) it's got nothing on my Custom. The attention to detail is way more apparent on the Custom. I bought them both from zzounds.com so they both probably got thrown around by FedEx quite a bit  The Kelliher sig needed a basic setup and a NEW nut in order to stay in tune and be playable. All in all, to me it seems like a pretty standard guitar. The Custom however, is in it's own category. I've spent hours looking for even small flaws and cannot find any. Everything is perfect. The frets are spot on, nut is cut perfect, binding is spot on, and the finish has no flaws. When I pick it up and play it I can totally feel where all the extra money went lol


----------



## Rotatous (Oct 5, 2015)

This thread gives me HORRIBLE GAS, and so does just about any other thread on any forum containing pictures of LPCs. I'm actually considering getting one, but I'm really confused about the neck profiles on customs, could the owners shine some light on the different neck profiles?

I personally really don't like the 50s neck that Gibson makes, I much prefer the slimmer 60s neck on my traditional pro.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 6, 2015)

Rotatous said:


> This thread gives me HORRIBLE GAS, and so does just about any other thread on any forum containing pictures of LPCs. I'm actually considering getting one, but I'm really confused about the neck profiles on customs, could the owners shine some light on the different neck profiles?
> 
> I personally really don't like the 50s neck that Gibson makes, I much prefer the slimmer 60s neck on my traditional pro.



Gotta play em dude....I've played a bunch and felt safe buying my '89 online; the late 70s models vary widely...the silverbursts from that era are somewhat thinner and they got thicker as time went on...I have a gold top that's got a really thick neck, and my Custom is much less so....I wouldn't call it super thin, but it's not a '60s thin profile either. Just really comfortable and rounded in the back with slight shoulders. 

I'd play a bunch if possible and then grab one you dig, or play enough that you get a feel for what different years feel like. Good luck man, they're awesome guitars and like said above, once you own one you'll know where the price difference between a Standard or Traditional and a Custom comes from.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 7, 2015)

She went out for a set up and a wiring issue...came back with 11-54s for drop C and new knobs!



LPC by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## Shask (Oct 7, 2015)

Needs more Floyd 


I am sure that thing has a fat chunky tone!


----------



## gabsonuro (Oct 7, 2015)

i really want a custom (i own a studio that is quite bad quality wise) and grew up playing sg's/les pauls but always found i could play cleaner and faster on an ibanez/esp/jackson. i also have the sticky neck problem even though i literally never sweat when i play guitar (cant be the nitro curing because ive had this studio since 2008 and its still sticky)


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 7, 2015)

Shask said:


> Needs more Floyd
> 
> 
> I am sure that thing has a fat chunky tone!



NO FLOYDS! Thing sounds HUGE, bro. 



gabsonuro said:


> i really want a custom (i own a studio that is quite bad quality wise) and grew up playing sg's/les pauls but always found i could play cleaner and faster on an ibanez/esp/jackson. i also have the sticky neck problem even though i literally never sweat when i play guitar (cant be the nitro curing because ive had this studio since 2008 and its still sticky)



Dude, do yourself a favor and grab a scotch brite pad and go at the neck. Under a minute and it'll feel like bare wood...it won't hurt anything, it's just knocking the finish back a bit. It'll come back with use, but not for a while. After that, hit it again....usually takes about a month for that gloss to come back on my LPs. Give it a shot and let me know what you think!


----------



## MatthewK (Oct 8, 2015)

loganflynn294 said:


> While I love my Bill Kelliher Les Paul (basically a Les Paul Standard with a few mods) it's got nothing on my Custom. The attention to detail is way more apparent on the Custom. I bought them both from zzounds.com so they both probably got thrown around by FedEx quite a bit  The Kelliher sig needed a basic setup and a NEW nut in order to stay in tune and be playable. All in all, to me it seems like a pretty standard guitar. The Custom however, is in it's own category. I've spent hours looking for even small flaws and cannot find any. Everything is perfect. The frets are spot on, nut is cut perfect, binding is spot on, and the finish has no flaws. When I pick it up and play it I can totally feel where all the extra money went lol



Cool. I have a a Traditional Plus and maybe I got lucky but I've never had to do a thing to it, it's played awesome since it came out of the Gibson box. I'm definitely curious to try a custom though. One day (hopefully soon)!


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 9, 2015)

I've played a few LPC's back in the day when I was a kid, and I've never been able to shake off the GAS associated with them. I think Kirk Hammett playing one during fade to black in their 1988 Live .... vid certainly doesn't help.


Even though I basically only play 8 strings, I would still kill for one. Particularly a birth year LPC.


----------



## Kapee (Dec 3, 2015)

I did it, i joined the Custom-club and now my GAS is finally over!! (For now)






Got this 1993 Les Paul Custom and i just... i just love it. It has Stevie Stevens Bareknuckles in it (Original pups are somewhere in time and space, wich is a bummer, but BK's are nice enough to make me forget that) and set up with 11-48 Ernie Balls on standard E-tuning and holy sht it growls! One of the best guitars i have ever owned for sure and the neck is the perfect fit for me. Im really happy chapper right now


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 3, 2015)

Really good score man! HNGD!


----------



## Krock (Dec 4, 2015)

Here's My 1979 Les Paul Custom With Bareknucle Aftermaths Sitting next to my Mini Rec.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Dec 4, 2015)

You guys are making me regret getting rid of my Epiphone LPC


----------



## Nux (Dec 14, 2015)

Not Gibsons but I guess it's okay.


----------



## Possessed (Dec 14, 2015)

And with my other acquisitions in 2015


----------



## MatthewK (Dec 14, 2015)

Second-hand '57 Black Beauty Re-issue. So far I've changed the output jack plate to gold and strap buttons to schaller locking. The '57 classics sound fantastic, somehow much nicer than the '57 classic plus and '57 classic in my Traditional. It also sounds much nicer unplugged too. There's something especially sweet about how the plain strings sound on this guitar.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 14, 2015)

Can I join? I know, not a 6-string nor a Les Paul, but I've always liked the Les Paul Custom layout and Ibanez, so...


----------



## Uplintus (Dec 15, 2015)

Here is my 1979





also, i had this one






and this

and






and






...aaaaaand


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 17, 2015)

That '79 is GORGEOUS!


----------



## asher (Dec 17, 2015)

Louis Cypher said:


> That '79 is GORGEOUS!





No idea why I haven't put my 84 Silverburst here yet, but on phone so I gotta do it later.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 17, 2015)

Sorry I let this one slide guys......been super busy with work. ALL stellar examples and why I wanted this thread in the first place. 

Ash, WTF? Hurry up, you know I love me some Silverburst, brother.


----------



## max3000 (Jan 10, 2016)

Can my Greco EGC68 Mint Collection be in this thread?


----------



## MikeH (Jan 10, 2016)

1991 Gibson Les Paul Custom in tobacco burst.


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Jan 13, 2016)

My 2006 Alpine White LPC, which I put a Seymour Duncan Distortion in the bridge, and a Jazz in the neck, and some Schaller Strap locks. I've also had the paint stripped off the back of the neck.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 13, 2016)

Awesome! I love white Customs. I was on a hunt for one only recently, but somehow I ended up with a flame top '68 reissue from 2001. Next week..


----------



## Nakon14 (Jan 20, 2016)

I can finally join this club!

I just grabbed this from my buddy, it's a 2011 LP Custom in a one-off yellow-green-blue sparkle fade finish. Probably the best Gibson I've gotten a chance to play, and as someone who works in a music store, I've had a pretty large sample size to compare to.

I've got an Angus Young bridge humbucker on the way to put in this to really get it sounding pissed off, I can't wait!


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 21, 2016)

Those white speedknobs look fantastic on there.


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jan 25, 2016)

Got a new one - on the right





It's from 2001 and the damn thing is so mint I'm afraid to play it. Well it's a Gibson, so I'll just hang it on the cigar room wall ..


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 25, 2016)

1b4n3z said:


> Got a new one - on the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine is a 2002 and was the same way when I got it. I think the previous owner was afraid to touch it.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 30, 2016)

This is closer, right?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 31, 2016)

Gettin' there son! Dig it!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Mar 31, 2016)

Man there are some utterly beautiful guitars on here. Zombie your single PU custom-custom is very cool.

One of my grail guitars will always be (until I get one) an early 80's maple neck LPC preferably in white.

But for now I will stick with my Epi LPC.


----------



## Walterson (Apr 27, 2016)

BucketheadRules said:


> In my dreams...



Sorry, but thats my guitar. No, I'm not kidding.  I can tell from the broken first Inlay.... and I know that it was sold by Guitar Point (and Fretted Americana btw.) before I got it.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 21, 2017)

Here, I guess I'll get this thread going again then lol... PRS, I mean Gibson, Les Paul "Northern Lights".


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 21, 2017)

Yeah baby YEAH

Dude the back of that neck is so sick


----------



## technomancer (Sep 21, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> Here, I guess I'll get this thread going again then lol... PRS, I mean Gibson, Les Paul "Northern Lights".



Isn't it funny how everybody tries to replicate the PRS finishes and everybody always seems to just not quite get there  (that custom is cool, but the color just isn't quite right...)


----------



## JSanta (Sep 21, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Isn't it funny how everybody tries to replicate the PRS finishes and everybody always seems to just not quite get there  (that custom is cool, but the color just isn't quite right...)



At least they tried? Not as bad as some of the finish abominations coming out of Kiesel, but still not great.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 21, 2017)

JSanta said:


> At least they tried? Not as bad as some of the finish abominations coming out of Kiesel, but still not great.



Yeah I just find it funny that the PRS guitars I most commonly see guys complaining about being too gaudy etc etc are the ones everybody is trying to replicate.


----------



## protest (Sep 21, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Isn't it funny how everybody tries to replicate the PRS finishes and everybody always seems to just not quite get there  (that custom is cool, but the color just isn't quite right...)



I was going to ask for "Northern Lights" as my finish on my Anderson to see if Tom would do it, but I knew it was going to be a one off color for him and it probably wouldn't come out exactly right. Then I'd be left with an Anderson that looked like a fake PRS haha


----------



## JSanta (Sep 21, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Yeah I just find it funny that the PRS guitars I most commonly see guys complaining about being too gaudy etc etc are the ones everybody is trying to replicate.



The irony is deep! It's also funny about how much companies "borrow" from each other, but with some of the PRS finishes, other companies simply can't replicate them. My initial comment was tongue-in-cheek, kind of difficult to convey sarcasm


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 21, 2017)

On the verge of pulling a trigger on an LPC and joining this club. Just one curiosity. 

How do you guys feel about the new LPCs with Richlite boards?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 21, 2017)

MASS DEFECT said:


> On the verge of pulling a trigger on an LPC and joining this club. Just one curiosity.
> 
> How do you guys feel about the new LPCs with Richlite boards?



Honestly don't really care, but a bunch of guys do....might be a rough resale if you hate it. I know some guys that won't even look at em no matter the price.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 21, 2017)

Blues dads dislike. All the dudes dropping big money on aristedes its obviously not a real issue.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 21, 2017)

MASS DEFECT said:


> On the verge of pulling a trigger on an LPC and joining this club. Just one curiosity.
> 
> How do you guys feel about the new LPCs with Richlite boards?



I don't own any guitars with Richlite but I've played a few, most of which were on Gibson LP's and I thought it felt and looked really good--very similar to ebony for sure.
I've seen lots of people pick up a guitar with Richlite and say "oh cool, an ebony fretboard." Heck I've seen employees in music stores think Richlite was ebony, lol.

I wouldn't let the fact that the fretboard is richlite dissuade me from purchasing a guitar, its a fine material for fretboards, and in some ways could be better considering it wont be near as prone to temperature/humidity changes--no need to really worry about shrinking and expanding.


----------



## Djentlyman (Sep 21, 2017)

Here's mine


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Sep 21, 2017)

I think maybe people dislike richlite not because it sounds or feels bad. I like them to be honest. But fact is, LPCs with richlite don't retain much of their resale value compared to ones with ebony.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Sep 21, 2017)

My 1968 Historic RI and 1957 Historic RI BBR7... any on my R9 snuck in there too.


----------



## USMarine75 (Sep 22, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Yeah I just find it funny that the PRS guitars I most commonly see guys complaining about being too gaudy etc etc are the ones everybody is trying to replicate.



It wasn't advertised as being Northern Lights or any such... I actually think it was just called Les Paul Custom Shop Custom Figured blue flamed maple or some such... but yeah, let's call it what it is.


----------



## BenjaminW (Sep 22, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> Here, I guess I'll get this thread going again then lol... PRS, I mean Gibson, Les Paul "Northern Lights".


*insert really corny joke about Tears Are Not Enough*


----------



## absolutorigin (Sep 23, 2017)

Still the classiest guitars on the planet. I acquired a 2nd LPC late last year. This one has a Koa top and I absolutely love it!


----------



## absolutorigin (Sep 23, 2017)

MASS DEFECT said:


> On the verge of pulling a trigger on an LPC and joining this club. Just one curiosity.
> 
> How do you guys feel about the new LPCs with Richlite boards?



Both of my LPC's have Richlite and I quite like them. Feels super smooth like ebony and unlike real wood it has no pores or anything, so its just a smooth jet black board all the way through. As others have said, I think some steer away from Richlite due to the stigma, but it feels great so I have no problems.


----------



## absolutorigin (Sep 23, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Isn't it funny how everybody tries to replicate the PRS finishes and everybody always seems to just not quite get there  (that custom is cool, but the color just isn't quite right...)



I know preference of finish is subjective and all, but speaking as objectively as possible, when it comes to these style of guitar stains PRS is the best in the business. It's not even a question imo. But even in saying that, the LPC Northern Lights came out so sick!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2017)

absolutorigin said:


> I know preference of finish is subjective and all, but speaking as objectively as possible, when it comes to these style of guitar stains PRS is the best in the business. It's not even a question imo. But even in saying that, the LPC Northern Lights came out so sick!!!!



No arguments on any count.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 19, 2020)

Finally, got an LPC that I like. Just came yesterday. Custom Authentic 68ri. 10lbs of thick tones. Coming from an SG, it's a real adjustment in terms of weight and upper fret access. The neck is also a thick profile like a 50's. But you get a sense how focused the SG sound is vs how "complete" the LP sound is.


----------



## Korneo (May 19, 2020)

Here is my Lespaul Custom Showcase Edition 1987, all stock.
Sound like Metallica immediately with the 2 EMG 81 :













I've always dream of a black Lespaul Custom with EMG. But I got a crazy deal on this and even if I hate the orange color in general, I absolutely love this guitar.
The black one will be the next one


----------



## ExplorerMike (May 19, 2020)

Can Epi’s play too? Here’s my Epiphone MKH LP Custom SnoFall 7 string Matt Heafy signature. This thing is a monster tone wise, and about 9 lbs in weight. Not the heaviest guitar I’ve got either haha.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 19, 2020)

Didn’t know those RI Paul’s came lacquer checked, very cool.


----------



## Dekay82 (May 22, 2020)

How has nobody posted one of these yet? Here’s a birth year (1980) silverburst I got for my 40th this year


----------



## mikernaut (May 22, 2020)

re-uploading my pics since Photobucket is RIP.

82 silverburst, 96 catalina, 83 Silver.

Only have the all silver one left


----------



## USMarine75 (May 22, 2020)

2014 LP Custom Shop Custom. Came with custom wound Burstbucker 2&3 Which I switched out for 496/500.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 22, 2020)

^wow. that is classy af.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 26, 2020)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=274345252529

This prob belongs in here. Who’s buying it?


----------

